# estás jodido tío



## yuga

Bonjour, quelqu'un vient de poster sur le site Youtube en commentaire d'un de mes remix (***) une phrase que je suppose être en espagnol, à savoir :

ESTAS JODIDO TIO 

Quelqu'un peut-il m'en expliquer la signification ? Merci d'avance.

Yuga

Suppression des liens . Règles 32 et 34
Gévy (modératrice)


----------



## lpfr

Bienvenu au forum.

  Cela veut dire "tu es foutu mec".


----------



## yuga

Ah ?

Et pourquoi il a posté ça en commentaire de ma vidéo ?

EDIT : j'ai subitement une crise d'angoisse, les vidéos qu'il poste sur Youtube et ses vidéos favorites ne sont que des vidéos de catch.


----------



## yuga

J'aurais peut-être mieux fait de ne pas demander la signification de ce message finalement.


----------



## ara1e

yuga said:


> Bonjour, quelqu'un vient de poster sur le site Youtube en commentaire d'un de mes remix (***) une phrase que je suppose être en espagnol, à savoir :
> 
> ESTAS JODIDO TIO
> 
> Quelqu'un peut-il m'en expliquer la signification ? Merci d'avance.
> 
> Yuga


 
Cela peut vouloir dire, en effet, "tu es foutu", mais aussi "tu es malade", "tu as un problème", "tu es bizarre"... Bref, un peu tout et n'importe quoi


----------



## Marcelot

Tout à fait d'accord avec Ipfr.

Aussi, je me permets d'être un peu vulgaire... cela peut vouloir dire "t'es dans la merde".

Voilà...


----------



## yuga

C'est sympathique.

Bon, en tout cas merci de m'avoir éclairci la signification de cette phrase, même si son sens dans le contexte me laisse toujours perplexe.


----------



## Mariarayen

Es que se trata de algo no literal, te está diciendo "tienes un problema" porque seguramente en el video alguien termina muy golpeado, debe ser una broma

Tu ne dois pas le comprendre comme quelque chose sérieusement. Il te dit "tu as un problème" parce que sûrement dans le vidéo quelqu'un finit très frappé, doit être une plaisanterie. 

Perdón por mi francés, espero se entienda


----------



## LV4-26

Si l'équivalent français peut être quelque chose du genre "t'es vraiment déjanté, comme mec !", on sait bien que, de nos jours, ce genre d'apostrophe est plutôt à prendre en bonne part.


----------



## lpfr

LV4-26 said:


> Si l'équivalent français peut être quelque chose du genre "t'es vraiment déjanté, comme mec !"...


  Pas vraiment! "Estás jodido" veut dire exactement la même chose que "tu es foutu", avec toutes ses nuances. Depuis "t'es foutu parce que tu as raté le bus" jusqu'à "tu es foutu avec ton cancer en phase terminale". Pour une fois, on a deux mots qui sont l'équivalent direct l'un de l'autre. 
  Par contre l'équivalent pour "être déjanté" demanderait le verbe "ser" et non "estar": "es un tipo jodido" y no "ese tipo está jodido".


----------



## Domtom

lpfr said:


> "Estás jodido" veut dire exactement la même chose que "tu es foutu", avec toutes ses nuances. Depuis "t'es foutu parce que tu as raté le bus" jusqu'à "tu es foutu avec ton cancer en phase terminale". Pour une fois, on a deux mots qui sont l'équivalent direct l'un de l'autre.


 
1000 % d'acord avec *lpfr*.


----------



## Domtom

yuga said:


> ESTAS JODIDO TIO


 
Más bien se suele decir *estás jodío, tío*. Bueno, no sé si ésta se dice más que la otra, pero también se dice no poco.


----------



## miri84

si je peux me permettre, il me semble que "estas jodido tio" peux aussi signifier "t'es défoncé mec".s'agissant d'un remix...est-ce un signe d'inspiration...je rejoins donc le "tu es déjanté", mais dans le "tu es défoncé", c'est bien le verbe estar qui serait utilisé.


----------



## poupounette

miri84 said:


> si je peux me permettre, il me semble que "estas jodido tio" peux aussi signifier "t'es défoncé mec".s'agissant d'un remix...est-ce un signe d'inspiration...je rejoins donc le "tu es déjanté", mais dans le "tu es défoncé", c'est bien le verbe estar qui serait utilisé.



No, yo estoy de acuerdo con lpfr, no tiene el significado de _tu es déjanté_, por lo menos en España. En América Latina, donde el verbo joder puede tener otro significado, quizás, pero en España no


----------



## miri84

Pensaba en "défoncé" y no "déjanté"...algo como estas pedo o fumado tio.no?


----------



## lounalove95

Hola !

Peut-être que cette phrase ne s'adressait pas à toi directement, mais était une remarque à la personne sur la video ! ça arrive des fois...


----------



## librahelena

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos
​
Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir comment rendre cette expression qui se trouve dans la déclaration d'une personne victime d'un groupe de guerrilleros, pendant que l'un d'eux menace sa famille:

"nos (los guerrilleros) aseguran: que mi padre y nuestra familia hacemos parte de la gente que tiene jodido al pais"

"ils nous assurent que mon père et notre famille font partie des gens qui salissent??? le pays"

Je cherche un mot plus fort et plus familier que "salir".

Merci.


----------



## Cenimurcia

"qui foutent le pays en l'air" / "à cause desquels le pays est dans la merde"


----------

